# Dockingstation für Arbeitslaptop und Privatlaptop



## WebTeaBee (3. April 2022)

Hallo!

Beruflich nutze ich einen Lenovo T490 und privat einen älteren Rechner. Nachdem ich meine privaten Geräte ohnehin erneuern werde, möchte ich das gesamte Equipment gleich auf HomeOffice und Privatgebrauch auslegen.
Meine Vorstellung ist, dass ich zuhause über eine Dockingstation (z.B.: Lenovo Thunderbolt 3, 2.Gen) sämtliche Geräte wie Maus, Tastatur, Headset sowie 2 Bildschirme (1x 1440p + 1x1080p) verbinde und mir dann anstelle eines Desktop-PC's einen "Gaming-Laptop" anschaffe, welcher Thunderbolt 3 oder 4 fähig ist. Die Idee dahinter ist, das ich bei Bedarf eben nur den USB-C Stecker umstecken muss.

Meine Fragen dazu:

Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass wenn der neue Laptop einen TB 3 oder 4 Anschluss hat,  dieser auch ausnahmslos mit der Dockingstation funktioniert (also sämtliche Geräte funktionieren)?
Wird die Leistung in irgendeiner Weise eingeschränkt, wenn man eine Dockingstation nutzt?
Bei manchen Laptops auf Geizhals steht in der Beschreibung neben dem Begriff Thunderbolt 3 noch in Klammer "Netzanschluss": Hat man dabei mit irgendwelchen Einschränkungen zu rechnen, oder was soll das bedeuten?
Der T490 wird weniger Strom brauchen als der neue Laptop. Stellt das ein Problem dar, wenn der Neue Laptop dann Strom über die Dockingstation beziehen könnte, und aber auch über dessen Netzanschluss Strom bekommt?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Faxe007 (3. April 2022)

Was hast du denn für einen Monitor. Wenn das ein neuerer ist kannst du dir nämlich die Dockingstation sparen und verwendest stattdessen den USB Monitor Hub. Also TB auf Monitor und alle USB Geräte an den Monitor. Der Monitor sollte dann den Laptop auch laden können (Leistung beachten, ein Gaming Notebook braucht dann extra Versorgung, echte Gaming Notebooks lassen sich aber meist auch nicht mit nur einem USB-C Anschluss laden ).


----------



## WebTeaBee (3. April 2022)

Dell S2721DGFA - diesen möchte ich mir zulegen.

Hab mir mal auf Geizhals die Monitore mit TB3 angesehen. Vom Preis her ist man da leider nicht unbedingt günstiger, im Vergleich zu den Dell + Dock.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. April 2022)

Wir nutzen auf der Arbeit HP Laptops. Selbst Herstellergleich und nur Modellunabhängig gibt's Probleme weil beide Modelle unterschiedliche Dockingstationen haben. Entweder lässt sich der Laptop nicht über die Dockingstation anschalten oder das Lan-kabel  gibt nur direkt im Laptop angeschlossen eine Internetverbindung. Manchmal funktionieren auch die Monitore nicht. 

Es funktioniert alles nur verbunden wenn die richtige Dockingstation mit dem richtigen Laptop verbunden wird. 

Keine Ahnung wie das bei anderen Herstellern ist, aber bei HP ist das nicht toll gelöst.


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2022)

Was Preis/Anschlussvielfalt an geht hab ich noch nichts besseres als meine Dell TB16 gesehen.


WebTeaBee schrieb:


> Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass wenn der neue Laptop einen TB 3 oder 4 Anschluss hat, dieser auch ausnahmslos mit der Dockingstation funktioniert (also sämtliche Geräte funktionieren)?


Reines Docking sollte(! so richtig perfekt scheint da leider noch kein Hersteller zu sein) gehen, Sonderfunktionen wie ein/Ausschalter am Dock sind aber meist Herstellerabhängig.


WebTeaBee schrieb:


> Wird die Leistung in irgendeiner Weise eingeschränkt, wenn man eine Dockingstation nutzt?


Nein.


WebTeaBee schrieb:


> Bei manchen Laptops auf Geizhals steht in der Beschreibung neben dem Begriff Thunderbolt 3 noch in Klammer "Netzanschluss": Hat man dabei mit irgendwelchen Einschränkungen zu rechnen, oder was soll das bedeuten?


Das ist genau das Gegenteil der Einschränkung. Nur diese nutzen den TB auch um das Notebook mit Strom zu versorgen, die anderen brauchen noch ein zusätzliches Netzteil.


WebTeaBee schrieb:


> Der T490 wird weniger Strom brauchen als der neue Laptop. Stellt das ein Problem dar, wenn der Neue Laptop dann Strom über die Dockingstation beziehen könnte, und aber auch über dessen Netzanschluss Strom bekommt?


Siehe Absatz davor. Bei "Gaming" Laptops ist das der normale Zustand. Solang du gar nicht erwartest dass die rei vom Dock versorgt werden ist alles ok.


----------



## Defenz0r (29. April 2022)

Hi. Hab das exakt selbe Modell. Docks waren unzuverlaessig.
Das einzige zu empfehlen:
Du hast ja 2x USB C.  In den ersten packst du https://www.amazon.de/StarTech-com-CDP2DP14UCPB-DisplayPort-delivery-Netzteil/dp/B084DW7MJ2
In den zweiten packst du https://www.amazon.de/USB-DisplayPort-Maxonar-Thunderbolt-VESA-Zertifiziert/dp/B0995ZNDLR
Dadurch schaffst du sogar 1920x1080@240hz ohne probleme.
Dann kaufst du dir einen Lindy 7 Port usb Adapter

Die verbleibenden Ports wuerde ich mit Webcam + USB Switch belegen.
Wichtig: Webcam immer direkt anschliessen!


----------

